# Tuscany in September



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Folks

Currently on the Cote D'Azur near Frejus having spent six weeks or so meandering down here.

Will be heading along as far as Nice in the next few days. The original plan was to travel along the Italian coast to Cinque Terre and into Tuscany around Florence and Siena before heading up to Venice.

We are in danger of wimping out though. It looks pretty much like we will be tied to campsites which on close inspection look pretty dire. Sostas look a bit grim and costly for what they are and we are not huge campsite fans.

The coast here is great but its way too busy for us with the main problem being the traffic and the lousy impatient driving which doesnt bother me in the van but its not very relaxing on the scooter.

So my question is. What will the Italian coast be like in September and how busy will Tuscany be? If its going to be busy then we might give it a swerve and head back through the south of France inland towards the west coast.

We had a shaky first four weeks of this trip with an accident on the bike where Mrs D is still recovering from, hassle with the vans brakes which are now restored and a fair few other things so we only really started to relax the past two or three weeks. We really loved meandering through Drome and the Ardeche and its tempting to just slowly hop our way from aire to aire in the quiet parts of southern France. 

Not like us to wimp out but there you go. So anyone been that way in September and what was it like?


----------



## ned32 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Tuscany*

Hi,
We always use the ACSI system and have found italy very good and not tremendously busy in September .campsites are not full and the kids have gone back to school and the German rotational hols are finishing. We went down to Naples and the Amalfi coast last year no problem. As you get through the month you run the risk of thundery showers but it can still be quite hot. Don't dip out just go for it!

Cheers Ned32


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I suspect we probably will continue. Its not the cost but I just cannot abide campsites really. The one we are on right now near Frejus is ok though but ive found very little in Italy both sosta wise and site wise that appeals.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We found loads of wildcamping spots in Tuscany. No problems whatsoever.
We did use a campsite for Florence and a Sosta for Sienna for convenience. At the time we did not have moped so needed to walk.
The sosta at cinque terre is fine too. 

Mostly we just looked for lakes on the map and headed there and parked up. 

It is a lovely part of the world and would be a shame to miss it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Will discuss it with Mrs D later but it does seem a bit daft to come all this way and not bother.

Also I suspect if we end up in the Venice area late September / early October I am assuming we may have a chance of better weather than southern France but I could be wrong.


----------



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

We are currently in Slovenia but plan to mostly over winter in Italy. Did a little aire camping there before we came here. A mixed bag ... Some are no more than parking lots, and empty so we moved on. Some are just fine. Lots of motorhome services; most towns have one. 
Have bought the Italian Fattore Amicale, equivalent of France Passion (which we love), but yet to use. This summer used sites in Pisa and Venice. Pisa site is central and walking distance to the Leaning Tower. For Venice, we stayed at Camping Miramar on the spit just south of Venice. Don't be put off by the holiday parks you have to drive past.... The site is at the end and minutes from a direct ferry to Venice. It was quiet with really helpful staff. If you go to Venice, buy the EUR20 24 hr ferry pass ...you could go in for the evening and then again the next day. Use it to take a ferry up the grand canal, without paying for a tourist boat.
We have not paid for ACSI, but I have bought Italy campsites for the app as a back up.
If you do travel to Italy, let me know .... We will head for the Lakes about 20.09.
Katherine and James


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We liked the rolling hills of Tuscany on our year away, must have been about summer as it was quite hot while we were there. It was stuffed full of Dutch, every other car had yellow Dutch plates.. We stopped at a Sosta next to a walled city/town and parked up for the night, there was a Dutch guy driving down the Sosta so I flagged him down and asked is there a football match with a Dutch side playing near bye, he just laughed and said Dutch folk always come to Tuscany for their holidays... There must have been thousands of the buggers up and down all in cars though didn't see many vans.

Oh! and we wild camped or used free Sostas while it Italy, no problems with finding stuff.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We loved Italy

Venice was special

You are so near Barry go for it

Loved Umbria, Assisi , Rome was great

We did use campsites for the convenience of leaving the hound, in air con or to shorten the time away

Found spots as well to just stay

Next time we would go further south 

Aldra


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We are currently down the coast from you at Cavalaire sur Mer & it is still very busy. The site we are on is still full, cannot wait to get back inland for some peace & quiet. We were in San Bartolomeo al Mare a couple of days ago, that is fairly quiet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies. Still on the Cote D'Azur at the moment. Still pondering. Spent 4 days on an ACSI site above Frejus which was ok and 4 days on one inland at Colle Sur Loop between Antibes and Nice which was ok but so enclosed, dark and cold. We have now moved 30 miles west back into France to escape the madding crowds of the coastal areas and are on a superb grassy open farm aire about 13 miles inland from Frejus. Still undecided about Italy but the fact we have moved in the opposite direction to escape the hullabaloo speaks volumes. 

Will probably spend a day or three here and decide from there. 

I may write a report / post about my thoughts on the Cote D'Azur later once ive sank a few bevvies.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Barryd,

The italian Coast usually quietens down or nearly dies mid September when all the Italian families go back home. WE've had the last pitch on a Friday only for the site to be empty by Monday and just about all the facilities close.

There will be Dutch and Germans still around tho.

cheers alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stay where you are

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms 

I'll sort him out Michelle

And you will love Albert

Failing that, you enjoy Italy

Don't take him on a gondola though Michelle 

Even the Italians deserve a break

Sandraxxx


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody.cheek!!

We have found a superb spacious grassy aire in Provence and will stay a few days. It's hard to leave inland Provence and on this occasion I supecf we might not bother. Injuries and knee problems make the like of Rome and Venice perhaps a bad idea.

60/40 against right now


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Currently in Tuscany and although a little busy with Italian and German vans we have never had a problem finding somewhere to stay for the night. 

We too are continuing south to Rome before heading back up to Venice - via many more beautiful places, wonderful wine and delicious food!

Weather is great, come on down ;-)


----------

